# Mass. Fugitive Arrested In N.H.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Man Calls Police, Asks Why Home Is Surrounded _

*PELHAM, N.H. -- *A man on the Most Wanted list in Massachusetts has been captured in New Hampshire.

Police in Pelham arrested William Penney, 38, after getting a tip from Massachusetts authorities.

Penney, of Plymouth, is wanted on a variety of charges, including two larcenies. He's also accused of stealing several credit cards, identification cards and cash from a hospital roommate.

Police apprehended him at a Pelham home Saturday afternoon. Officers surrounded the home after no one answered the door. Two hours later, Penney called the police station to ask why his house was surrounded.

Police said Penney told them he did not know they were there.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

